# carrier to honeywell thermostat wiring



## mikedmars (Oct 27, 2016)

Carrier air to air heat pump (Model FV4BNF003000AAAA) with electric backup, dehum idifier and outdoor temp and humidity sensor. From the unit to the thermostat I have 10 wires, 2 of them being my outdoor temp and humidity sensor.

Carrier thermostat TSTATCCPRHO1-B, 
Terminals and wiring are O/W2 (Orange), Y1/W2 (Pink), R (Red), G (Green), Y/Y2 (Yellow), W/W1 (White), C (Black), DHUM (Blue), HUM (Empty), B (Empty), S1 (Brown), S2 (Grey). S1&2 are my outdoor temp and humidity sensor.

Honeywell thermostat TH8321R1001 VisionPRO 8000. 
Terminals are C, K, Rc, R, U1 (x2), S1 (x2), O/B, Y, G, AUX-E, Y2 and L/A.

Can anyone tell me which colour wires on the Carrier go to which terminals on Honeywell? I called Carrier and they wouldn't help and told me I had to call a local HVAC company to install it. So I did that and ended up calling 2 different companies and neither hooked it up the same way and neither way worked.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mikedmars said:


> ....


Which picture is which? 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Actually I think i got it. 

There's tech that wired it in picture 1591 was closest. I still have to double check the model number of that stat, but I don't think it can handle 2 stages of aux heat. So the pink wire should be removed at the stat. W1 and w2 at the air handler should be jumped together. 

S1/s2 are for the remote sensors. They may be different then the carrier sensor. Did you purchase a sensor? Did you configure it? 

The thermostat must be configured for heat pump operation. It is not the default mode. Pay specific attention to the system type and reversing valve operation setting. (if cooling/heating is reversed, reverse this setting) 

Cheers!


----------



## mikedmars (Oct 27, 2016)

The first picture is the original Carrier thermidistat (that's what they call it), the second is at the fan coil. The 3rd and 4th were the install of the new Honeywell thermostat by 2 different companies. Now I had picked this thermostat as Honeywell told me it would be able to handle my system which is a single stage air to air heat pump with electric backup, dehumidifier and outdoor temp and humidity sensor. From the fan coil to the thermostat I have 10 wires, 2 of them (S1&2) being my outdoor temp and humidity sensor. 
I think I might have figured it out, 1591 was close, I just needed to switch the white to terminal Y2 and pink wire to the AUX-E terminal. As for that model of tstat, it does have settings for a 2 stage heat pump with electric or aux heat, however my heap pump is only a single stage. So part of my issues were wire to terminal placement and settings. Anyway, I will see by morning if I got it, if it is not 35deg in the house tomorrow morning then I am good. I think!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mikedmars said:


> ... switch the white to terminal Y2 and pink wire to the AUX-E terminal. ... Anyway, I will see by morning if I got it, if it is not 35deg in the house tomorrow morning then I am good. I think!


Your system will "function" this way but not the way you think. The thermostat has different logic between the 2 stages of compressor and 2 stages of electric strips. You may end up using more electricity then you're used to, or it may end up being the same. Those 2 wires are for the aux heat stages. 

Cheers!


----------



## mikedmars (Oct 27, 2016)

I had already set up the thermostat as a 1-speed heat pump with electric back up then ran the installer test for the fan, cool, heat, emheat stages and the system seems to be working without issues. Based on the low voltage wiring diagrams, how the fan Coil and condenser were already hooked up and the manual for the new thermostat here is how I hooked it up:

New Thermostat:








Fan Coil Wiring Diagram:








Fan Coil Post Label:








Fan Coil (as wired upon original installation):








Outside Condenser Wiring (as wired upon original installation):








New Honeywell thermostat Post Identifiers:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Your thermostat does not have the capacity to stage aux heat. Without any accessories, refer to the second picture that says "remove j2 jumper for heat staging". You have to add that jumper. 

The diagram doesn't specify if the air handler has any kind of staging control. (usually time delay if anything) There are other options if you desire more control. 

Cheers!


----------



## mikedmars (Oct 27, 2016)

I guess I am a little confused. I actually spoke with Honeywell prior to purchasing this thermostat. I explained that I need a 10 wire thermostat for a single stage heat pump, that has electric backup, dehumidifier, outdoors temp and humidity sensor. They recommended this model.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mikedmars said:


> I guess I am a little confused. I actually spoke with Honeywell prior to purchasing this thermostat. I explained that I need a 10 wire thermostat for a single stage heat pump, that has electric backup, dehumidifier, outdoors temp and humidity sensor. They recommended this model.


Yes, it works as they care to describe. Typically aux staging is done by a combination of special built-in thermostats in the outdoor unit and sequencers in the indoor unit. Thermostat aux staging is a premium control and is generally not offered to residential applications. (the stats aren't cheap) 

You would have had to tell them you have 2 stage aux that needs to be controlled at the stat. It's OK, there's other ways to do this though. If you take a picture of the wiring diagram of the air handler inside, we can tell if it has sequencers built in. 

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

mikedmars said:


> I guess I am a little confused. I actually spoke with Honeywell prior to purchasing this thermostat. I explained that I need a 10 wire thermostat for a single stage heat pump, that has electric backup, dehumidifier, outdoors temp and humidity sensor. They recommended this model.


Unfortunately, the people you can speak to at Honeywell, are not always the ones that actually know what the thermostat can and can't do.

A TH9421 would have been able to do what you want.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

beenthere said:


> Unfortunately, the people you can speak to at Honeywell, are not always the ones that actually know what the thermostat can and can't do.
> 
> A TH9421 would have been able to do what you want.


Thanks been. Perfectly put. Haven't had the time to look it up. 

Cheers!


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

I found this of value when I was selecting my HW t-stat: https://forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/50-1376.pdf


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

bfletcher7 said:


> I found this of value when I was selecting my HW t-stat: https://forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/50-1376.pdf


This is why I help on this site. No matter how much someone might know, even a DIYer will have something to teach or give. I truely appreciate it. Thanks fletcher! I'll be adding that one to my Honeywell collection. (my previous method was to look at our or my suppliers shelf.)

Cheers!


----------



## mikedmars (Oct 27, 2016)

supers05 said:


> Thermostat aux staging is a premium control and is generally not offered to residential applications. (the stats aren't cheap)


This is a commercial thermostat not a residential and it wasn't cheap.



supers05 said:


> You would have had to tell them you have 2 stage aux that needs to be controlled at the stat.
> 
> Cheers!


I did tell them that my heat pump had heat, cooling and aux heat stages.



bfletcher7 said:


> I found this of value when I was selecting my HW t-stat: https://forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/50-1376.pdf


According to the Honeywell info sheet at the above link the thermostat I purchased (Vision Pro 8000 TH8321R1001) does up to 3 heat and 2 cool stages.


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

supers05 said:


> Your thermostat does not have the capacity to stage aux heat.


If it doesn't, could he gain that functionality if he had the optional EIM?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

mikedmars said:


> This is a commercial thermostat not a residential and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> 
> I did tell them that my heat pump had heat, cooling and aux heat stages.
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realize that you got the Redlink version. I haven't had time to look up much this past week. Just one thread at a time. 

What honeywell forgot to mention is that your aux 2 and 3 staging terminals are found on the "Equipment Interface Module" or EIM. Part numbers YTHM5421R1010* or THM5421R1021 (*includes return/discharge air sensors) 

This is a very useful module but isn't cheap and probably won't make you very happy. It comes as part of the IAQ package. The very good news is that it's not required!  

Full install manual for your thermostat. 
https://forwardthinking.honeywell.com/new/68-0312.pdf

You'll need to put a jumper from r to u1 and the pink to u1. (this will unfortunately interfere with the humidifier, since your model doesn't have a u2 terminal. 

Take a look at pages 20-56 
You have to set ISU numbers
200= heat pump
201= air to air 
206= whatever your system is. If your AC and heating is backwards this is what you change. 
207= 1
202,207 =2
210= u1
211= tstat controls fan
212= electric
213= 2
214= u1
215= yes
216= tstat controls fan
217= u1
218= electric
302= optional, I prefer no. 

The rest are personal options

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

bfletcher7 said:


> If it doesn't, could he gain that functionality if he had the optional EIM?


I got confused with the older pro8000 stats. Apparently his can. He'll likely need the EIM though. 

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

mikedmars said:


> This is a commercial thermostat not a residential and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> 
> I did tell them that my heat pump had heat, cooling and aux heat stages.
> ...


Yes, it can handle 2 stages of heat pump heat, plus 1 stage of aux heat without the EIM. With the EIM it can do 2 stages of heat pump heat, and 2 stages of aux heat.


----------

